# How do you get Hedgies to eat Pumpkin?!



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Ok so for the past week my little hedgie has been having some rough bowel issues. His poops are semi solid and LIGHT brown w/a tinge of green. I've been trying to feed him pumpkin but he just sniffs it a couple times then stomps away. Is there any way to make it more enticing?

PS. I'm calling the vet tomorrow regardless to be safe but I'd still like to try and see if the pumpkin will help the little guy.


----------



## Kristie (Jan 4, 2011)

well, best thing to do is try mixing/putting a little bit in his food dish. maybe that'll spike some interest. that's how i got my hedgie to try new food...only with some mealies!! good luck!


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Satin ignores pumpkin too. For her, I go with butternut squash. It seems to work as well as how other people talk about pumpkin and their hedgies.

I usually put it on a plate. Or use an oral syringe. Either way, only a part of it gets in her tummy; she anoints with a lot of it. Messy orange hedgehog :lol:


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I cannot for the life of me find canned pumpkin anywhere lol


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

HedgehogsAnonymous said:


> I cannot for the life of me find canned pumpkin anywhere lol


I couldn't find it either after the stores took the Holiday pie-making displays down... but I discovered it can be put with the canned veggies or the pie fillings in the aisle/near the other baking supplies and spices.

Hope you can find it!


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

Alastrina said:


> HedgehogsAnonymous said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot for the life of me find canned pumpkin anywhere lol
> ...


I've looked in those areas, the best I can find is canned squash lol

Now I know next year to stock up, or to get fresh pumpkins and puree them myself (I did this 2 years ago--my dog loved it and it made great cookies!)

Someone has been mentioning pumpkin baby food, would this work the same way?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pumpkin baby food will work - but I couldn't find it. I bought squash baby food.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have never been able to get my little monsters  to eat it. they will, however, eat sweet potato. most of them scarf it down like i'd starved them for months. try this - it seems to be a viable alternative. i always have sweet potatoes on hand. & try to give it at least once a week on general principle. i think since it is sweeter they like it more. even my guy who eats almost anything refuses pumpkin. *sigh*


----------



## HedgehogsAnonymous (Dec 30, 2010)

I magically found pumpkin puree at the store and gave it to my boys, they loved it! I've got 3 pumpkin covered hedgies now haha

I just put a little in these cups and they went nuts.


----------



## PavDol. (Oct 20, 2021)

Almonds said:


> Ok so for the past week my little hedgie has been having some rough bowel issues. His poops are semi solid and LIGHT brown w/a tinge of green. I've been trying to feed him pumpkin but he just sniffs it a couple times then stomps away. Is there any way to make it more enticing?
> 
> PS. I'm calling the vet tomorrow regardless to be safe but I'd still like to try and see if the pumpkin will help the little guy.


----------



## PavDol. (Oct 20, 2021)

Hope your hedgehog survived after all of this poison you were trying to feed him.. Hedgehogs not supposed to eat pumpkin, it is toxic to them.. But i guess that vet told you, i hope he did!


----------



## PavDol. (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## ChloëMali (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm not sure where that info is from, but many people have given their pet hedgehogs pumpkin to help with medical issues. It works, and it's not toxic. I would assume that too much pumpkin can cause problems for anyone, and it obviously shouldn't be fed as a main diet. That would definitely cause problems, since, as that picture says, hedgehogs are meat-eaters. But a little bit of pumpkin isn't toxic.


----------

